# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Exportacion de uva de mesa - canada

## FERNANDOF

*Exportacion de UVA DE MESA   QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESTA INFORMACION .... 
Quisiera saber como Peru exporta uva a Canada, cual es su proceso logistico que se utiliza, que tipo de caja utiliza, principales ciudades que consumen este producto. cualquier respuesta porfavor me puedes escribir a fquilcatf@hotmail.com*Temas similares: Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa Artículo: Cada año emergen diez nuevos productores de uva de mesa de exportación Artículo: Piura, Ica y Chiclayo son los polos más importantes en uva de mesa de exportación Artículo: Adex conforma mesa de calidad de alimentos de exportación Exportación de uva de mesa superó las 37,000 toneladas en campaña 2008-2009

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Fernando: 
Sería muy bueno si consigues que alguien comparta esa información contigo -porque a mí también me interesa saber esas particularidades- pero la idea es esparar a que te respondan en el mismo foro. No porque sea una condición, sino para que la información quede publicada y disponible para los demás usuarios. 
Cuando necesites comunicarte en privado con algún usuario, puedes hacerlo mediante tu correo personal o a través de la bandeja de mensajes que te brinda el foro internamente. Para acceder a la mensajería de tu usuario, debes ir a tus Notificaciones (en los botones pequeños que están arriba de todos, al lado donde aparece tu nombre de usuario) para ir directamente a tu Bandeja de Entrada. 
Y si quieres personalizar más tu cuenta, anda al Panel de Control. Ahí también están todas las opciones de mensajería. 
Saludos y no olvides promover el intercambio de información.... Gracias

----------


## M. Langgasse

Hola Fernando, 
no puedo ayudarte tanto como me gustaría, no soy conocedor del tema. Lo que puedo hacer pot tí es darte el link de Promperú; yo he encontrado allí mucha información interesante relacionada con exportaciones peruanas. Además tienes la posibilidad de contactar a ese organismo estatal para recibir información más detallada.  
Sería interesante si compartieras con nosotros la información que se te brinde en el sitio que te recomiendo o donde la encuentres. Te deseo muchos éxitos en tu emprendimiento. Ahí te va el link:  http://www.promperu.gob.pe 
Saludos, 
Moritz

----------

